# Kohler - Choke trouble



## Tippmann (Jun 26, 2006)

I have a Kohler K301 12hp. Its in a Cub Cadet International 124 Garden Tractor. I would guess its 30yrs old. It only runs when the choke is pulled. When I push the choke in it cuts out. Any thoughts?


----------



## certifiedtech (Jun 30, 2006)

The fuel system, mainly the carburetor needs to be claened and most likely rebuilt


----------



## certifiedtech (Jun 30, 2006)

The fuel system, mainly the carburetor needs to be cleaned and most likely rebuilt


----------

